# Will CZ 75 mags fit Baby Eagle?



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Im having a hell of a time finding a good deal on extra mags for my baby eagle full size 40. is there any chance that mags for a 75 would work since they seem easier to get a hold of?


----------



## cz75luver (Nov 9, 2009)

I've read that they do, but haven't tried.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just perusing the Magnum Research website today thinking that since they are no longer the importer, they may have some old stock stuff that they are discounting...turns out they do....

http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expand.asp?ProductCode=MAG4013P

And, at only $35.00, that's less than I spent on Mecgar extra mags when I purchased mine! I think I will be ordering a couple more through Magnum Research here next paycheck!


----------

